# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF EMMC Pin Finder v11.92 Update!!

## mohamed73

*Release Date: February 3, 2015* *Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10* *ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit) ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit) *   *ATF 11.92* **** GET THIS UPDATE VIA AUTO-UPDATE SEVER ****  Or Download Manually Here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *What's Cooking?* *eMMC Test Point Finder 1.2*  *ALL FIRST-IN-THE-WORLD SOLUTIONS COMING from the INVENTORS of eMMC Test Point Programming.* *-* *Find DATA for Qualcomm Based CPU Now Supported*   *-*  *Find CMD for Exynos Based CPU Now Supported*  *Find DATA for Exynos Based CPU Now Supported*  *Find Vcc for Exynos Based CPU Now Supported* *-*   *Find* *DATA** for Marvell PXA Based CPU Now Supported*  *Find* *Vcc** for Marvell PXA Based CPU Now Supported* *-*   *Find* *DATA** for Broadcom Based CPU Now Supported*  *Find* *Vcc** for Broadcom Based CPU Now Supported* *-* *Added Sampling Rate Multiplier* *Added "Save Samples" Option*  *The procedure to find eMMC Test Points without physically*  *removing* *eMMC is a FIRST-IN-THE-WORLD INNOVATION by*  *ATF Team.* *For More Information about this process, please refer to this link:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Discuss Here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *You must also click "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" so that you*  *will be able to* *download the latest Files that will be used for 11.92.*

----------


## samar_fone

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

